# Auf welches Add-on freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (31. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mahatma77 (31. Januar 2005)

SiedlerEdK ist doch kein Addon ... irre ich mich da?
Rome auch nicht und ebensowenig RCT3.


----------



## js (31. Januar 2005)

Mahatma77 am 31.01.2005 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> SiedlerEdK ist doch kein Addon ... irre ich mich da?
> Rome auch nicht und ebensowenig RCT3.



Ja, allerdings ist noch kein Titel für die Add-ons zu diesen Spielen bekannt.


----------



## MorbidAngel (31. Januar 2005)

js am 31.01.2005 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahatma77 am 31.01.2005 08:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG OMG ... ein Rome Addon wird auf der PC Games Seite erwähnt w00t.... erm ok erstmal beruhigen aber ... bitte bleibt da dran liebe Red, würde demnächst gern mal was drüber lesen ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Januar 2005)

MorbidAngel am 31.01.2005 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG OMG ... ein Rome Addon wird auf der PC Games Seite erwähnt w00t.... erm ok erstmal beruhigen aber ... bitte bleibt da dran liebe Red, würde demnächst gern mal was drüber lesen ^^



Ist ja noch gar nicht richtig offiziell, sondern nur laut eines Onlinehändlers wie in der News steht.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (31. Januar 2005)

[ ] Doom Resurrection of Evil?

Oder ist das jetzt ne eher die Frage auf welches Strategie Addon freuen Sie sich am meisten?


----------



## Lord_Rancor (31. Januar 2005)

js am 31.01.2005 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahatma77 am 31.01.2005 08:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit heute übrigens doch offiziell:
*DIE SIEDLER® - Das Erbe der Könige™ Nebelreich*

Quelle


----------



## TheChicky (1. Februar 2005)

Lord_Rancor am 31.01.2005 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> js am 31.01.2005 08:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich freu mich am meisten auf das X² AddOn, nur kann man das komischerweise nicht wählen...


----------



## GASMan (3. Februar 2005)

TheChicky am 01.02.2005 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich am meisten auf das X² AddOn, nur kann man das komischerweise nicht wählen...



Das Sacred AddOn stand auch net dabei.


----------



## Thunderhawk (3. Februar 2005)

hab auch Sacred vermisst, das is das einzige, was ich sehnsüchtig erwarte.


----------



## Nullo (3. Februar 2005)

Auf Fifa 2006


----------



## simonwetter (7. Februar 2005)

HL² add-on natürlich, ich meine etwas besseres gibt es doch garnicht
Und bei den Strategiespielen warte ich auf ein HdRuM add-on

(noch besser als ein HL² addon, wäre ein zweites add-on zu aoe2)


----------



## usopia (7. Februar 2005)

SYSTEM am 31.01.2005 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


-Doom3 Resurrection Of Evil-


----------



## Sgt-Pain (7. Februar 2005)

Ich freu mich zur Zeit am meisten aufs Söldner Addon.


----------



## kay2 (7. Februar 2005)

usopia am 07.02.2005 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 31.01.2005 08:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito!


----------

